# macho vom kosakenwald



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

does anyone have thoughts/experiences with this guy or offspring? he is in both Edge (3-3) and Brix' pedigree, Sch 3, FH1, has what i think are some really nice genetics, but haven't ever heard anyone speak of him specifically.

anyway, input?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a great grandaughter at one time, not close enough to know much. Quella z Eurosportu Nothing special, in my opinion her best attributes came through an entirely different portion of her pedigree.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a Macho Daughter. She will be 10 in November. There was a time we had quite a few Macho offspring in my old SchH club. 

My female is medium drive, good gripping, and quite hard to correction. (she is linebred on Gildo and I suspect some of that comes from him). She also is linebred on Umsa 

I've seen about 5 or 6 sons/daughters. All of them had very nice nerve strength. 

Here is her pedigree:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/322486.html

Julie


----------



## Dan Brigham (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a friend who had a Macho son and she really loved the dog. He had very nice prey and was a serious dog. He was many times SchH3 but was more her PP dog when she traveled. The dog got several overall 'V' rated scores but the best thing is he could be a total cool and just hang out. Turning him on and off was as instantaneous as possible. 

My thoughts on having seen several Macho offspring are they can be a very serious dog. Not a dog for newbies or those that want to cookie train the dog into pacification. Good training brings out the best he has to offer.

I took a number of hidden sleeve and coat bites off that dog. I would buy a pup with those lines in a bloody minute.

Here is is pedigree database entry. http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/133749.html


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, if Edge's breeder repeats the breeding that produced him, i'll certainly look at a pup out of it...


----------

